# Creases on Screen Mesh



## maisey55

Hello,

I've just bought some screen mesh so I can make my own screen. It arrived folded so there's a number of folds and creases. I have tried ironing the mesh, it does soften the creases but they still remain and I know it will prevent a good print.

Does anybody know the best way to removes the creases and folds from screen mesh?

Many thanks


----------



## Ripcord

When you tension the mesh, the creases should go away. If they don't, you need more tension.


----------



## ka24e510

maisey55 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just bought some screen mesh so I can make my own screen. It arrived folded so there's a number of folds and creases. I have tried ironing the mesh, it does soften the creases but they still remain and I know it will prevent a good print.
> 
> Does anybody know the best way to removes the creases and folds from screen mesh?
> 
> Many thanks


if you have creases after tensioning, then it is not tight enough. most mesh comes folded creating creases but will not affect the print job. they pull right out.


----------

